# Introducing Nina



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So I am fostering a 1 year old golden girl who is surpassingly pretty. She's had a rough time, and has been alpha rolled quite a bit, and had her toes broken and needed surgery, but she has a nice pedigree and pretty good clearances. She has a bite history of two level two bites( a scratch and bruise, but no puncture or doctor needed etc), but I'm having a hard time understanding how/why she bit, unless she was incredibly frightened, as she is very friendly, and nether shy nor assertive but seems solid. I'm going to keep her here as long as it takes, to be very sure what is going on with her, but she seems like a serious catch. I don't think she could be placed with children just for the simple fact of any suggestion of a bite history, but I am hopeful for a bright future. :crossfing


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I would not be surprised at all if she only bit because she was truly afraid while she was being manhandled. Most dogs will.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Any pictures of Miss Nina?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope to take some when Keller gets home from school and can help me. You're not going to believe her head and just how nice she is.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Was is a child or an adult that she bit?

Brady bit my daughter when he was under a year old, they were both sitting next to me and I did not see what she did. She finally told her daycare provider that she was trying to "pick a boogie out of his nose". Of course he was going to bite if she did that!!! Five years later, I have never had a concern.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> I hope to take some when Keller gets home from school and can help me. You're not going to believe her head and just how nice she is.


 
Looking forward to seeing her pictures, she must be beautiful.



cubbysan said:


> Was is a child or an adult that she bit?
> 
> Brady bit my daughter when he was under a year old, they were both sitting next to me and I did not see what she did. She finally told her daycare provider that she was trying to "pick a boogie out of his nose". Of course he was going to bite if she did that!!! Five years later, I have never had a concern.


Very understandable. My bridge boy snapped at a young child once when the little was one about 4-5, stuck his finger up his nose and in his eye.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Can't wait to see pics, I would have to say something must have occurred for her to "bite". Is she spayed? Maybe new show prospect? Hope things turn out good!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Poor baby  Thank you for taking her in. Given her age I can't help but wonder if her "bites" were just a lack of bite inhibition or playing too rough combined with lack of training.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Looking forward to seeing her pictures, she must be beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Very understandable. My bridge boy snapped at a young child once when the little was one about 4-5, stuck his finger up his nose and in his eye.


Yes, my daughter was 4 and half, and knew how to treat a dog since she was raised by a german shepherd and a great pyrenees. She thought she was helping him.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She was just spayed last week- it was one of my conditions for taking her. They thought pulling on the leash was a sign of dominance, but she is very happy, and had a blast playing with Bunny today. She bit the husband when alpha rolled, and then bit the mother a little while later. So far, not seeing red flags. The couple just wanted her gone.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Standing on the hill after playing in the sprinkler with Bunny


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Stunning she is Jill!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoa !! She IS a beauty!

I somehow think she was backed into a corner by mis handling and felt she had no choice - broken toes? Alpha rolls?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> She bit the husband when alpha rolled, and then bit the mother a little while later. So far, not seeing red flags. The couple just wanted her gone.


Sounds like they may have had an issue with proper training and or loving.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow..alpha rolling.. Yeah totally not her "fault" poor thing was probably scared and reacted! She is beautiful! So glad you took her!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I do believe the family was well-intentioned, but the discipline was too harsh. Time will tell, but I do have hopes to work with her and then she will go to a good forever home.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She is beautiful!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

She is GORGEOUS!!!!! I look forward to many threads dedicated to this beautiful girl! Kahuna could use a girlfriend


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We scrambled to get set up, as none of our dog are crated these days except at shows:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

REALLY?? Ar you serious, lol?


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Was that to me?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, yes it was!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't understand your response... Kahuna is neutered if that's where you were going with that... You mentioned you are fostering her and I have been considering a new dog... The problem is.......?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

My Big Kahuna said:


> I don't understand your response... Kahuna is neutered if that's where you were going with that... You mentioned you are fostering her and I have been considering a new dog... The problem is.......?


I think she was actually asking if you were seriously interested in another dog or just joking around  People on here often say "I would take her in a heartbeat" and things to that effect without meaning it literally


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

OH!!!!!! I thought I came off as offensive somehow! I have been searching for a new pupper (a rescue pupper) but would have to get the other half on board... So I will honestly say half serious... She seems wonderful to me  Thank you Goldenjack haha


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, exactly. I didn't know if you were joking around, or really looking for a new dog!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't keep her, but I already feel the attachment starting. Famous last words. . .


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Famous last words indeed lol... I'll tell you what, I'll take Erik to a nice dinner tonight and butter him up  I will get back to you soon with a firm answer so I don't string you along


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Capt Jack may be interested too! I know he's been looking for a new one so I will get in touch with him too  Let's find this beautiful girl a home!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

She is a beauty. Thanks so much for taking her in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nina*

Nina is just gorgeous!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I am very interested Thanks Megan for contacting I have a friend in Maine that might help with transport.I would like to know more about the biteing I have a 13 year old.I'll pm you my e-mail.Jack was agressive when he was young but we worked him thru it without harsh methods just consistancy & love


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd take her too! From Maine to AZ. That'd be a crazy transport! She is stunning!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> and has been alpha rolled quite a bit, and had her toes broken and needed surgery


Wow.... I come from the school of thought where "alpha pinning" is useful in some cases, but is a seriously stupid thing to teach an inexperienced and ignorant pet person.  

But that said, alpha pinning won't break toes, I don't think. What the heck did they do to her?!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would help with transporting if needed. Have crate will travel!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My Big Kahuna said:


> Capt Jack may be interested too! I know he's been looking for a new one so I will get in touch with him too  Let's find this beautiful girl a home!





az_melanie said:


> I'd take her too! From Maine to AZ. That'd be a crazy transport! She is stunning!!





Capt Jack said:


> I am very interested Thanks Megan for contacting I have a friend in Maine that might help with transport.I would like to know more about the biteing I have a 13 year old.I'll pm you my e-mail.Jack was agressive when he was young but we worked him thru it with harsh methods just consistancy & love


I would happily help to transport. Have crate will travel. Work schedule allowing of course.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nina is gorgeous....I'm in Pa...could also do transport....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

She is a beauty Jill! Love her name!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

She really looks quite lovely. Good on you, Jill!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Honestly, the fact that she bit in that situation but never broke the skin says more about the positive qualities of her temperament than anything about future bite risk.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

This is great...possible new home for a pretty girl, all in one day. 

I find it amazing that they alpha-rolled her, unless there is a very dominant streak in her. The dominance philosophy trainers have a lot to answer for. I'm guessing she was scared out of her wits and protecting herself. Time will tell I suppose. here's hoping she settles down just fine and one of our GRF folks takes her...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

She really is beautiful Jill...and your pictures of her capture every bit of it.



tippykayak said:


> Honestly, the fact that she bit in that situation but never broke the skin says more about the positive qualities of her temperament than anything about future bite risk.


Not knowing the entire story behind the bites tippy makes a very valid point - no broken skin. If someone broke my toes I'd sure as h*ll broken the skin!

She's one very lucky girl to have ended up with you.

Pete


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, she is gorgeous! I'd offer to help with transport, but honestly, she would not make it to the next destination.  I think Tippy is right that the fact she did not break skin shows bite inhibition, a good thing. Sounds to me like a clueless owner. Wherever she ends up, she is going to have a great life, especially if it is with one of the forum members.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nina is stunning, great pictures.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Will contact you in a week but probably can't wait that long just to talk about her exspect a call sooner just to say hi.Even if something happens & it doesn't work out for me.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

capt jack said:


> will contact you in a week but probably can't wait that long just to talk about her exspect a call sooner just to say hi.even if something happens & it doesn't work out for me.


i'm so excited!!!!!!


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

I too am 100% interested in her. I know Big Kahuna responded first so if it doesnt work with them please consider me! My mom is flying to NH in a few weeks so there's a possibility she could bring her back. As for the bite yeah between the alpha rolling and broken toes I too can see why she bit!! Sheesh what were these people thinking?!?! I will PM you now ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow*

Wow!!

Hoping one of you adopts Nina!!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I am stepping aside because I am not 100% (not me, but rather Erik isn't 100%) so I will not be in the way of a gorgeous girl getting her furever home  Fingers crossed for Capt Jack and az_melanie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

Aww thanks Megan! Kahuna is a cutie ! 

Jill sent you an email !

Regardless of who gets Nina, I'm just happy to see so many interested in her! She's going to find an amazing home ASAP!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Megan,all I have do is clear it with my wife(see's been out of town for a couple of days)we all took off from work & school early Tuesday to go pick up a girl we found on Craigslist & the woman called when we got halfway there crying & saying she couldn't let her go.So I'm not too worried.We were sooo disappointed Don't worry Megan we'll work on Erik after the wedding you'll have himLOL BTW az_malanie if there were any doughts at all I would step back too she will have the home & life she deserves with one of us on here I can feel it!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I've sent you a pm with an offer to help transport


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I too would help with transport if the route comes this way.. She deserves a good home!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Barbs 100% on board!! Jill all you have to do is approve & let us know what you need from us & then we need to arainge transport.This is unbeleiveable!!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

YAY!!! I'm so happy for all of you!! Your story broke my heart the other day  but now....:--big_grin:



Capt Jack said:


> Barbs 100% on board!! Jill all you have to do is approve & let us know what you need from us & then we need to arainge transport.This is unbeleiveable!!!!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! Yessssssss!!!!!!!!! Omg Jim I am so excited we have to get Jack Nina and Kahuna together for a good romp in the water!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

I hope Jill gets back to both of us soon! Has she contacted you Capt Jack? She hasn't responded to me yet .


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

She has but I think she's very busy today with training things going on!Said she had 20 some over for one event & then Star puppy this afternoon.I'm going to wait for her to get up with me I've bugged her way too much LOL I've already called & left a message with my friend in Maine who might start the transport or maybe even come the whole way if it goes my way when Nina is ready.I think Jill wants to watch her awhile first & I'll wait as long as she thinks is ness.It's all good I know she'll do what's right for Nina if it's you or I or someone else.From what I see she knows her stuff.No Jill I'm not sucking up just sayin.LOL


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm game to help transport if I can!!


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

Capt Jack said:


> She has but I think she's very busy today with training things going on!Said she had 20 some over for one event & then Star puppy this afternoon.I'm going to wait for her to get up with me I've bugged her way too much LOL I've already called & left a message with my friend in Maine who might start the transport or maybe even come the whole way if it goes my way when Nina is ready.I think Jill wants to watch her awhile first & I'll wait as long as she thinks is ness.It's all good I know she'll do what's right for Nina if it's you or I or someone else.From what I see she knows her stuff.No Jill I'm not sucking up just sayin.LOL


Agreed! So awesome that Nina is loved and wanted by others so quickly! She's gonna find an amazing family - like you said, whether with you or us or someone else!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow!! I hope this works out for one of you guys!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi everyone! Sorry to be slightly MIA, but we had a tracking clinic, and then a full menu of classes. Nina has had a wonderful tranisition, and has played with everyone from an elkhound to a teenie maltese and been sweet and fun-loving. I am puzzled at the moment trying to get to the bottom of what the issue can be, as she was said to resource guard, but yet has happily let me pick up her dish, sit on the floor and read while she eats- I don't get it! I gave her a high value pressed rawhide and a dried lamb tripe chew, and she let me have both for a squirt of spray cheese with not even her ears or tail reacting. She seems a very typical kindly golden- a litte sprite and very feminine. The one thing we did see was absolute terror of men. A male trainer came to say hi, and she went all the way to the ground cowering and layed her cheek on the ground and peed. It was very sad, as she has been confident and friendly with kids of all ages and women. We had him toss her treats, and gradually let her approach, and before long she was fine. So that is the news! It would be awesome to have another successful GRF story, so hopefully she will continue to seems stable and nice for a few weeks, so she can go to her forever home. Sometimes there is a honeymoon period of good behavior, but she just seems like a nice puppy.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for getting back to us we'll be waiting for updates!! I know I jumped the gun but her story really grabed my heart.My family & I would love to give her a furever home When you say she's ready.If you say there's a chance I'll wait & not look any further for now.I've even had my sister in law say a pilot friend of hers would fly her to me if I pay the taxes.But I think a flight whould be way too scary.You make the call & let me know.Thanks so much Jim


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is very lovely. My main concern is figuring out about the biting, especially if there are kids in the household. What I just see is she can be a little mouthy and hold your wrist if she is excited, but Lushie will do that too. She is very gentle about it. She is also calm and quiet in a crate, but since she is housebroken, I let her stay behind babygait in three big rooms, and she was awesome while I was out teaching.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I think the folks just didn't know what to exspect & mishandled the situation.Jack was mouthy & a couple of times a little harder than he should.But a dog needs to be taught not punished.My daughter is 13 so she's not really a child anymore.She loves Jack & would love Nina the same way.Thank you for taking her in.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

If there is a need for a NJ, Pa, Del leg, let me know. I can help, depending on timing. It will be hard, but I promise to deliver her to the next destination.  Someone may have to pry a leash out of my hands though...


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I talked to my friend in Maine that would bring her to me & don't think he's a good choice.He seems to have developed some issues with dogs since his passed 2 years ago.If it works out for me we'll find another way.Not risking a bad start for her.Thanks to all that are offering to transport!Let's see what Jill decides.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Everything still sounds like a dog with good temperament and good bite inhibition who was truly terrified. Still, I imagine Jill will need to keep her for a significant period and then pick a new home that will offer the lowest possible risk. Fortunately, with such a lovely dog, I bet there will be lots of interest.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That is so incredibly sad to hear how she reacted to the man.. I bet that husband was way to forceful on her! I am so glad you have her now to help her through her "issues" (through no fault of her own!) can't wait to hear how she develops. Keep us updated..bless you for taking her!


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

If all goes well I am almost in the middle of the route from Maine to the Outer Banks so I can help transport. How wonderful if it happens, for everyone.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

We are currently rehabilitating a dog in doggy day care (a little above and beyond lol) because he was alpha'd like crazy by a stupid trainer and the husband adopted those methods..... Finn is a great dog tho and has come a long way! There is always hope and she really sounds like a wonderful girl that has good bite inhibition, considering the fact that she didn't break skin... I hope she becomes desensitized to men and lives a happy and stress free life


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I hope all works out for you! If needed I could help transport this girl if I am available!


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes keep us posted! Poor baby being petrified of men....thanks for doing such a great job of caring for her Jill!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah...I wouldn't worry too much about the bites if she didn't break skin. She must have been terrified and felt cornered. My Lucy bit two trainers at the shelter, (broke skin with one of them), because she was so scared. The rescue got her about an hour before she was to be euthanized. Now, you would never even believe she could have ever done that. Lucy has never met a stranger in the 4.5 years I've had her. People are always telling me that she's the friendliest small dog they've ever met. : 

Poor baby...that breaks my heart how she reacted to that man.  It'll take awhile, but she'll be fine. Now that she's with Jill, she'll get the confidence and love she needs and she'll bloom. Again, I really think the bites are a non issue since she hasn't demonstrated behavior like that since. And the wrist thing...my friend's Mastiff did that all the time and she was a total sweetheart, not a mean bone in her body.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jill*



Ljilly28 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry to be slightly MIA, but we had a tracking clinic, and then a full menu of classes. Nina has had a wonderful tranisition, and has played with everyone from an elkhound to a teenie maltese and been sweet and fun-loving. I am puzzled at the moment trying to get to the bottom of what the issue can be, as she was said to resource guard, but yet has happily let me pick up her dish, sit on the floor and read while she eats- I don't get it! I gave her a high value pressed rawhide and a dried lamb tripe chew, and she let me have both for a squirt of spray cheese with not even her ears or tail reacting. She seems a very typical kindly golden- a litte sprite and very feminine. The one thing we did see was absolute terror of men. A male trainer came to say hi, and she went all the way to the ground cowering and layed her cheek on the ground and peed. It was very sad, as she has been confident and friendly with kids of all ages and women. We had him toss her treats, and gradually let her approach, and before long she was fine. So that is the news! It would be awesome to have another successful GRF story, so hopefully she will continue to seems stable and nice for a few weeks, so she can go to her forever home. Sometimes there is a honeymoon period of good behavior, but she just seems like a nice puppy.


Jill: Sounds like NINA is a wonderful girl and I HATE THE MAN that made her so afraid!! I am sure she will gain confidence and trust in men, as she meets nice ones!! Can't wait to have another adoption story on this forum. I adopted Tucker, a couple of years ago, from this forum!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I honestly can't think of a better combination of skill and gentleness than Jill, and that's what this dog needs.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you for taking her in and working with her, poor sweet girl, she landed in a great place for a new lease on life! 
If transport help is needed let me know. I live in Maryland.....in fact we are planning a vacation to Maine the first 2 weeks in October if you are still evaluating her and need help with a long leg transport.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Jill How's she doing?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nina*

How is Nina?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


>


 What a darling!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

If no-one else in Virginia has offered to transport, I perhaps could.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> How is Nina?


I believe she is a little over a year old.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

tippykayak said:


> I believe she is a little over a year old.


 Just asking how's she doin? i think Jill had some kind of show or event going on so she might not respond right away.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Honey is a wrist grabber too. She grabs me when I first come home from work, especially if I am paying more attention to Gunner than her. Nina sounds like a sweet girl and is very pretty. I know Jill will help her to adjust to a normal life and I hope one of our GRF members will be her furever home.....


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I could help with transport if needed. We live in the Boston area so could do from the NH border south.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Nina is such a gorgeous girl! Am so glad that she is safe now and hope that she finds a wonderful loving home that she deserves so much. How great aswell if someone from the forum had her


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nina is doing wonderfully, well, and she went on her first hike with Keller, Margarete, and all the other dogs. She had the BEST time, and stayed right underfoot. She is very mouthy though when she is excited, pulling on clothes and grabbing wrists. It is in no way aggressive, so I have been working daily on "down" as an alternative behavior to get what she wants!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Such a beautiful girl and luck to be with you Jill! I'll add my name to the list of drivers if needed!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

She sounds amazing. If only timing was right.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If she's mouthing like that, I can see why an inexperienced owner might have overreacted in an attempt to "discipline" her for the problem. That kind of TV trainer mindset can really hurt a dog. She's saying "hooray, let's play!" and the owner, because of certain training philosophies I won't name, thinks she's trying to "dominate" him. So he decides to "dominate" her by being physical and/or intimidating.

Poor lil' lady. I can't wait until you have her prancing around like the little well-behaved showboat companion she was born to be.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Wait, I'm talking myself into taking this dog. I just had to run away from the Ty x Towhee thread since there's at least one pup available form that litter, and now I need to run from this one. Dive! Dive!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

That photo made me smile! Looks like Nina had fun!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, what a girl, love it!

She reminds me of my girl, the dirtier mine is, the happier she is.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

She is beautiful and looks happy. She's definitely blossoming in your care!

Jill, I've wondered how you are helping her with her fear of men. Is it possible it's just certain men? We had a little foster dog here once that my next door neighbors were thinking about adopting. The pup loved my husband immediately, but as soon as she met the neighbor husband she cowered and urinated submissively. It was though he gave off a bad vibe to her because we didn't have that problem with her at all. He's not a bad guy (unless you consider aviation lawyers bad guys ), so we were all mystified. I've been curious about that type of fear ever since (sorry it's slightly off topic). She was eventually adopted by a single guy and never exhibited a fear with him.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We set a benchmark for her of meeting 25 men. We ask them to toss treats her way, and allow her to approach on her own time, They don't stare at her but rather look calmly away. In each case she's eventually approached, taken a treat by hand, and then gotten waggy and fine. She is far from a hard case.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

She looks like she is loving life! Would be hard to give her up! I'm sure shes a smart one and will catch on quickly!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

Nina is just beautiful!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Jill you take the best darn pictures!!! She looks like she's in heaven...are you really going to be able to give her up?

Pete


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Just catching this thread. 
Jill, thank-you for giving this girl a soft place to rest and find her true self. I'm sure you will help her find her forever home.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry to be slightly MIA, but we had a tracking clinic, and then a full menu of classes. Nina has had a wonderful tranisition, and has played with everyone from an elkhound to a teenie maltese and been sweet and fun-loving. I am puzzled at the moment trying to get to the bottom of what the issue can be, as she was said to resource guard, but yet has happily let me pick up her dish, sit on the floor and read while she eats- I don't get it! I gave her a high value pressed rawhide and a dried lamb tripe chew, and she let me have both for a squirt of spray cheese with not even her ears or tail reacting. She seems a very typical kindly golden- a litte sprite and very feminine. The one thing we did see was absolute terror of men. A male trainer came to say hi, and she went all the way to the ground cowering and layed her cheek on the ground and peed. It was very sad, as she has been confident and friendly with kids of all ages and women. We had him toss her treats, and gradually let her approach, and before long she was fine. So that is the news! It would be awesome to have another successful GRF story, so hopefully she will continue to seems stable and nice for a few weeks, so she can go to her forever home. Sometimes there is a honeymoon period of good behavior, but she just seems like a nice puppy.


This just angers me more than I can say. The guy did more than alpha-roll her, he scared her to death! But it sounds like she's capable of getting past it.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Jill has decided to rehome Nina closer to her so she can continue with her rehab & training.I know she knows best for her.I'd like to thank Jill for considering us & all of you that offered to transport it truly shows what great dog lovers each of you are.My biggest hope is that Nina finds the perfect furever home.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so thankful for the GRF wonderful offers to transport Nina, and offer her a home, but we have placed her in a forever home a few towns away where she will have Sebego Lake as her backyard, hike and swim daily, and do some agility and frisbee. She went on 3 "dates" , and it is true love on both side.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry for Capt Jack, but oh so happy for Nina! Hope her new family joins GRF and keeps us updated.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That's great to hear! I'm sure she will love her new family! Capt. jack..we will help you find a golden! And if we find one near me I will still be happy to help with transport!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you for working with Nina! So glad she found her forever home. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I so glad Nina found her furever home!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So far, things seem to be going wonderfully. She swims for hours every day and goes for a hike. She's played well with her new Boston Terrier sister, and there seems to be true love. She came by here to class on Sunday.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Nina is such a beautiful girl! Thank you for finding her the life she deserves. My best to her and her new family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nina*

Sounds like Nina found the perfect home, because of you!
So happy for her and you!!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

So gald to see she's happy.I'll admit I would have loved to have her but if possible it sounds like she has a better home than Jack & I could have given.Swimming is a weekend treat for Jack.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just seeing this thread now, Jill thank you for what you do!!! My rescue Skyler is also very mouthy like that, but it is no way aggressive, just youthful excitement. She always has something in her mouth. I am so glad she's found her forever home.


----------



## Manchee (Sep 1, 2012)

So glad she's found a home!  By the way, I'd never heard of alpha-rolling before...what is it? Do they roll the dog over onto its back? Sounds scary and sad.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is still doing awesome in her new home. They've bonded with her and keep her tired and busy!


----------

